# Similar Screen Names



## Psychic Warrior (Aug 15, 2005)

In this
thread a poster has appeared who goes by the name Warrior Psychic witht he same avatar as me.  I don't care about the avatar (others have that) but the similarity of names concerns me.  I actually thought for a moment that I had posted to the thread already.  Is there any policy on this?  Are such similar names OK?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 15, 2005)

You should see how often people think Michael Morris and I are the same person.  It bugs  me immensely!


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 15, 2005)

I can't speak much for policy, other than it sounds like a can of worms should that be the direction it goes, but...  Warrior Psychic has a join date of March 2002 versus yours of March 2004.  So I don't think he is trying to copy you by any means.


----------



## BSF (Aug 15, 2005)

I have seen a lot of the Michael Morrus syndrome.  I can understand how it could happen, but not why.  

Psychic Warrior - I don't think I would want to see a policy preventing screennames from being too similar.  Who would decide?  In this case, Warrior Psychic joined up before you did.  It is quite likely both of you thought the avatar represented the screenname as well.  

On the other hand, you do have the power to affect all that yourself.  You could choose a different avatar and you could even request a screenname change.  Heck, Berandor and Whisperfoot used to have extremely similar screennames, and avatars.  Though that was kind of  a running joke between the two of them I think.


----------



## Berandor (Aug 15, 2005)

It is I, Berandor, who survived the battle and drove Bearendur into hiding under a false name! Hahahaha!


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Aug 15, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> I can't speak much for policy, other than it sounds like a can of worms should that be the direction it goes, but...  Warrior Psychic has a join date of March 2002 versus yours of March 2004.  So I don't think he is trying to copy you by any means.




I wasn't worried about him coping me or vice versa.  I was more concerned that a screenname change might be forced upon either of us.  Since it doesn't seem to be a big issue for the administration of this site I don't have any further concerns.  

Thanks Admi9ns/Mods (and feel free to close this thread if you want).


----------



## Crothian (Aug 15, 2005)

The wosrt was KReynolds...everyone seemed to think he was Sean K Reynolds......


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 15, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> You should see how often people think Michael Morris and I are the same person.  It bugs  me immensely!



 I don't blame you!


----------



## Michael Morris (Aug 15, 2005)

Russ has every right to be offended to.


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 15, 2005)

You know, I've never seen Morrus and Michael Morris in the same room at the same time...


----------



## Michael Morris (Aug 16, 2005)

Here.  I'm the fat one.


----------



## Drew (Aug 16, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Here.  I'm the fat one.




Well....that's another fine mess you've gotten me in. I used to have a name that was similar to another poster, so I changed it to avoid association. Then again, I mostly lurk, so its not a big deal.

Oh, and for the record, I don't get the Morrus / Michael Morris thing at all.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 16, 2005)

Drew said:
			
		

> Oh, and for the record, I don't get the Morrus / Michael Morris thing at all.



e 

I get why it happens - my surname is Morrissey, Michael's is Morris, and my username is Morrus.  Three vaguely similar sounding words, plus the fact that Michael has a position of resonsibility here can lead to confusion.  It's totally understandable, although it still bugs me!


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 16, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> e
> 
> I get why it happens - my surname is Morrissey, Michael's is Morris, and my username is Morrus.  Three vaguely similar sounding words, plus the fact that Michael has a position of resonsibility here can lead to confusion.  It's totally understandable, although it still bugs me!




The name confusion is understandable.  Heck, I receive so much junk mail with wrong versions of my name that I automatically discard it when my name is mispelled. (It was even worse for my dad, whose paper medical records were often placed in the wrong drawer.)


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 16, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> You know, I've never seen Morrus and Michael Morris in the same room at the same time...




I have. Russ is short and slender. Michael is tall and not slender.


----------



## Psionicist (Aug 17, 2005)

I hear you. About five years ago I registered with this name. A year or two later Psion registered as Psion. Not only is the name more concise and up-to-date, he's a better and more productive member than me! I feel like a previous-gen game console. Heck, my avatar is a block like in Pong!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 17, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> I have. Russ is short and slender. Michael is tall and not slender.




Hey!  I'm 5'11", I'll have you know!  Short, indeed!


----------

